

Ask HN: Can HN give me some pro tips for my first Meetup? - brewerhimself

The skinny is that I've never been to a Meetup before and I don't actually know any other programmers. I'm new to Ruby and I thought checking out the local scene would be a good idea. Any tips for a first timer that doesn't know anyone?
======
sebg
Some tips from someone who runs lots of meetups: 1\. Click through all of the
people going to see who they are (recognizable faces area always friendlier
faces)

2\. Click through to see who the organizer is - makes it easier to spot who
the group is

3\. Click through past meetup events to see who has attended before. This is
helpful in that you can seek out the regulars as know the ropes.

4\. Ask the organizer is they need any help ahead of time. This is always
(always!) very appreciated from the organizer as there are always tons of
things that need to happen for the event to go well.

5\. If you have time, msg one of the people going (or even better one of the
regulars) to see if they are open to grabbing a coffee to chat about Ruby (or
the meetup event topic). This is a big win for you because when you go to the
meetup, you'll already know someone there. Plus you can ask any type of
question (even if you think it's not a good one) to someone in a relatively
private 1-on-1 setting instead of a group setting where psychological dynamics
really kick in.

6\. Once you are there, show up extra early (~around 15 minutes). Usually the
organizer will try to get there extra early so if you are there right as they
get there. It's much more friendly and casual to meet the organizer.

7\. If you do #6, then as people arrive, the psychology is different because
it's new people arriving, instead of you arriving later.

8\. If the meetup event is not to your liking. Figure out why you don't like
it and leave. No point in wasting time.

9\. Write a very small and brief thank you note to the organizer afterwards.
This rarely if ever happens, is very much appreciated and the organizer will
definitely look out for you next time. Which, if you go to the event again,
makes you a regular!

10\. Have fun! =)

------
jmonegro
Read this: [http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/08/18/how-to-win-
friends-a...](http://www.lifeoptimizer.org/2008/08/18/how-to-win-friends-and-
influence-people-review/)

And subscribe to the Ruby5 podcast to stay up to date on the latest news in
Rubyland.

------
sparknlaunch12
Smile, relax and be yourself. Be prepared to ask and answer the standard
questions:

What's your name?

What you working on?

Why are you here?

How long have you been coding, learning, etc?

What are you looking to get out of the Meetup?

Do you know of any meetups?

Do you have a business card or how can I get in contact?

Conversation will usually flow around the above. Usually the setting is quite
formal and don't be scared to interrupt and introduce yourself. Good luck.

